# I'm forgetting what it was like to have SA.



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

This last month has been AMAZING. I've been working hard, and I'm finally seeing what my life without anxiety could be like. 

I've finally got a proper job at the hospital. After making phone calls D) and rocking two interviews. I've gone grocery shopping twice this month without a panic attack in the middle of Wal Mart. And, Most importantly to me, my relationship with my best friend is improving, because I'm no longer too afraid to call her.

Also, I was an Actor in a haunted house!!! (I did have one panic attack the first night, but by the last night I was scaring people like a pro.  )

I know it'll be work to stay at this level, but right now I feel great.


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

:clap Awesome news!

I hope my life starts to turn around after I get into my new job in the military.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats sounds awesome! haha the hauted house sounds like it would have been really fun, I would love to be able to do something like that one day . Id be way to anxious right now though, my attempts to scare people would just be like "..._rooaar.."_ and they would be like :blank


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

nork123 said:


> Thats sounds awesome! haha the hauted house sounds like it would have been really fun, I would love to be able to do something like that one day . Id be way to anxious right now though, my attempts to scare people would just be like "..._rooaar.."_ and they would be like :blank


I'm a total chicken when it comes to jumping out and being all GRRR. So, I was done up all gross and dead. I had like intestines and organs coming out of my stomach area, and I had a zombie girl eating my guts. So, Basically, Everyone would think I was a prop, but then I would just reach out my hand and say "halp" all whispery and it scared some people hardcore. ( I got a lot of "IS IT REAL IS IT REAL OH GOD ITS REAL AHHHHHH")


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you've really achieved alot there. Glad things are going so well for you and hope things continue that way. Well done and good luck!


----------



## DJan31 (Nov 24, 2009)

That is awesome! (And you got to work in a scare house?! Jealous!)


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's great! Congrats on the job and scaring people. That cool, you're scared people instead of the other way around. I bet that was therapeutic.


----------



## canusaylonely (Nov 14, 2010)

Would you mind sharing with us what seemed to help you the most. Was it CBT?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

How ironic. The haunted house actor gets panic attacks! SA is funny sometimes 

Great to hear you're feeling good. Keep it up!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome!! I'm actually glad to hear that man, i've been getting much better myself and its great to know other people are starting to conquer there fears as well. Keep the feeling,when the goings get tough remember the confidence in yourself and that its always possible to be in that strong state of mind then slowly the crap that holds on to you no longer serves you a purpose.

Good wishes!


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's awesome!  Congrats on everything. That's a lot for one month!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

That's amazing I have made quite some progress too with my SAD and I'm quite pleased  Keep it going well


----------

